

MySQL (and others) very high cpu usage after leap second (June 2015) - Corrspt
http://www.corrspt.com/blog/2015/07/01/mysql-very-high-cpu-usage/

======
jlgaddis
I'd be interested in knowing which distro you were running, which NTP daemon,
and which version of each.

~~~
Corrspt
We're running Debian 2.6.32-45, and NTP outputs this: ntpq - standard NTP
query program - Ver. 4.2.6p2.

Does it answer your question?

